

Hackers Are the Future - bootload
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/22130/

======
bootload
_"This is a very different future in which all of these applications are being
driven by sensors"_ ~ Tim O'Reilly

Brush up on your electronics and go buy a Arduino and hack.

